# Another Greek Cruise Ship in trouble



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Another Louis Lines (owners of the sunken Sea Diamond in Santorini) cruise vessel, the Aquamarine, supposedly swiped the wall departing from Iraklion yesterday. It is reported there is damage to the hull and the vessel has docked in Milos. All passengers and crew are said to be well.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=88991


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Another Greek Cruise*

Nice pic., tks.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Another Greek Cruise ship*

This vessel is now docked in Piraeus and no charges are to be brought against the Capt.


----------



## megstar (May 22, 2008)

*I was at the Aquamarine*

Hi everybody, first of all, sorry about my english I'm from Argentina. I want to tell you what happened with the Aquamarine. We were living Heraklion with strong winds, to Santorini,(last day cruiser), 3 hours later I noticed that the vessel was tilted to port, and for some strange reason I didnt see land (expecting Santorini), just in that moment by loudspeakers informed us that the ship had suffered a small breakdown and for our safety we were redirecting to Milos bay for an inspection. That was the only explanation received from the fact. I was not afraid but a lot of people was very nervous.Don't forget that a year ago they lost another vessel. Later again by loudspeakers told us to pick up the passport with 100 euros.
We saw an helicopter around the ship,and a boat came fron Milos allegedly bringing who would inspect the brakedown.
At 5 a.m more or less the vessel departed to Pireus in slow progress .
For me now is something to tell,is an anecdote, but with 100 euros I cant visit Santorini from Argentina, this trip was scheduled a year ago and one of my big dreams was known Santorini as same as 38 passanger of our argentine tour. 
Really I don't trust in statements discharged from the company saying that the accident happened due to strong winds (may be) and lack of defenses in the dock, because, every week they go to that port,and not seem to know enough?.
A friend of mine was at the deck watching the departure and saw and listened when occurred, in land were two women that shouted with hers speakers to the captain, They were surprisedthat the vessel departed.My friend forget what happened the announcement.
So what do you think? was negligence? or random?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

An interesting story Megstar, 
if the ship was visiting the port regularly the Captain should of known about the local conditions. I wonder what you were supposed to do with the 100 Euros. It will be interesting to hear what the inquirey have to say about the incedent.
Cheers Frank


----------

